# Leaving the country



## nissarte (Apr 13, 2008)

Lots of furniture, small price, like, Bed +mattress, Bed side table, office desk, TV + DVD's Player, Sofa Bed, lights..... all from Ikea


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

When is your last day? I have a couple of guys coming in at the start of May.


----------

